# Should I buy now... or wait to see what might be released/announced this fall?



## cdaitch (May 28, 2009)

I've had the original Fire since it was released, love it... however so does my 9yr old daughter and it's forever up in her room. I've decided to go ahead and get myself an 8.9" HD and let her keep the original. Of course I had to google if there were any leaks of new releases this coming year and I've seen multiple mentions of a new release coming in the fall with improved screen resolution and design/placement of the buttons etc. I don't NEED a Kindle Fire right now (I can always snatch my original back from my daughter, and I have a laptop & standard kindle for reading), I just want one... so would you wait to see what's coming soon or just go with the current 8.9 model? 

I'm so indecisive!


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Well now that is entirely up to you.  My question would be do you need/want the latest/greatest technology when it first comes out or are you willing to wait till it has been out a while and the price goes down and most of the bugs are fixed.?
I would also say it depends on your budget since I heard the KFHD's are on sale right now.
How much do you want the new one?

I can't tell you what you should do.  Heck it is after 11 AM and I still don't know what I want for our evening meal that will be at 7pm.
So I may not be one to advise you.


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

I would wait regardless. If you absolutely must have the latest stuff the new one supposedly has an even better screen than this one. If you don't care about that, once they announce the new version you can be sure there will be lots of discounts and deals on the old one. Win win!


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I seem to always be one edition behind, so I think I will wait until a new one is announced and take advantage of savings on the current one.


----------



## backslidr (Nov 23, 2012)

I decided not to wait and got the current one. Really glad I did. If something better comes out I might consider getting another one later on. Can't have too many Kindle's.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I too have the original Fire & find it quite satisfying for Amazon media consumption. I've got a Nexus 7 Android tablet for all the neat stuff that I like about Android.

I've told myself for several months that my gadget-lust should be perfectly satisfied and there is nothing that I *NEED* from any new gadget that's out on the market right now or advertised to be coming soon. But ................ gadget-lust is rising it's nasty head and telling me I should consider an HD Fire.

So, can anyone who's had both the original Fire and the HD Fire (either 7 or 8.9 inch) convey what is so much nicer about the HD version of the Fire?


----------



## backslidr (Nov 23, 2012)

Well, I don't have the original fire, but I do have a nexus 7 which is the same resolution as the 7" Fire HD. The 8.9" Fire has a much higher resolution and as much as I like the nexus, the screen on the bigger Fire is gorgeous.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I loved my original fire but almost everything is better about the HD 8.9" (well it is heavier).  I like the screen size, the speakers and sound , the new covers,  the screen itself,, the 4G option, (but not sure how that will go when the year contract is up_) and surprisingly, even the camera, though it is difficult to use, I'm getting better with it..

However, I don't have any other tablets, I don't have a smart phone, so some things are cool for me on the Kindle that might seem routine for others.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks for this input. But you are not helping the gadget-lust that is emerging once again.


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

I have both the original fire and the 32gb firehd in 7 inch and the hd is far superior.  The screen is clearer/brighter.  The speakers are far superior but the biggest thing for me was the space issue for apps.  I don't have any other "toys" that use apps so to me it was a huge frustration to constantly get the out of space message when I only have like 10 apps on the original.  By spending some extra $$$ for the 32gb version of the hd that problem has been eliminated.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I feel the same way as SheilaJ. As for waiting, if Amazon announces a new Fire for the holidays, they may announce a new one in Sept. That would be a 2 month wait to see what the new 1 has to offer.


----------

